# Think I got Covid



## Michael Z (Jan 22, 2022)

Symptoms started 4 days ago but I am feeling a little better yesterday and today. Some chills and tiredness. Did not get tested but I think it is Covid as anything with vinegar tastes absolutely horrible.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 22, 2022)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jules (Jan 22, 2022)

Glad like you’re on the mend, @Michael Z


----------



## chic (Jan 23, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Symptoms started 4 days ago but I am feeling a little better yesterday and today. Some chills and tiredness. Did not get tested but I think it is Covid as anything with vinegar tastes absolutely horrible.


Don't worry. Rest. Drink lots of fluids. Eat fresh food like fruit. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

Also, take vitamins. They'll help your body strength (in my experience, and I have also had Covid).


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> anything with vinegar tastes absolutely horrible.


I find that to be true, always!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 23, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Symptoms started 4 days ago but I am feeling a little better yesterday and today. Some chills and tiredness. Did not get tested but I think it is Covid as anything with vinegar tastes absolutely horrible.


Maybe, but when my wife and others I know got it they lost almost all sense of smell and taste.  But everyone is different.  Can you get tested?  You might want to know.

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 23, 2022)

@Michael Z .......sorry you're not feeling well.......hope it's not covid, if it is, hope it doesn't take you down too terribly, testing may give you some relief......TAKE CARE.


----------



## Lara (Jan 23, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Symptoms started 4 days ago...Some chills and tiredness...anything with vinegar tastes absolutely horrible.


Many members gave a sad face reaction but I'd be
happy if I got Covid and only suffered mild symptoms.
Because...then you'd be immune to Covid!!

Doesn't sound like Covid since you didn't have a cough, nor headache.
I think the taste symptom is "loss of taste".
So out of a dozen possible Covid symptoms you basically only had "some chills" and fatigue.

Did you take your temperature when you had chills?
Northern Wisconsin is pretty chilly in January. Was it that?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 23, 2022)

COVID Often Caused Loss of Smell and Taste . . . Until Omicron​
January 20, 2022



"Loss of sense of smell or taste, once a signature symptom of COVID-19, doesn’t necessarily apply to the Omicron variant. A new study by the U.K. Health Security Agency, in fact, found loss of smell or taste in only about 13 percent of cases tracked by the nation’s National Health Service."

"The most common Omicron symptoms, say the British researchers, are:"


Runny nose.
Headache.
Fatigue.
Sneezing.
Sore throat.
More at, 

https://hartfordhealthcare.org/about-us/news-press/news-detail?articleid=38145&publicId=395


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2022)

Glad you are on the mend Michael. My wife and I have had a week of the runs and stomach upset. Drinking lots of liquids and eating light foods. Our Covid test kits should be here soon, although I don’t think it’s Covid. No fever.


----------



## Michael Z (Jan 23, 2022)

Did have a runny nose too. Hope to get tested or at least have my wife get tested this week. My wife was about 4 days behind me.


----------



## Lara (Jan 23, 2022)

Be sure to update us with the results! Take care.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2022)

@Michael Z ,sorry you were both ill. Feel better fast!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 23, 2022)

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. My hubby, son and myself had covid  two weeks before Christmas. The 3 of us tested positive. 
We all had different degrees and  symptoms. 
I had chills and fever, the others didn't. Hubby and son had a bad cough, I did not.
We all lost our sense of smell and taste. luckily that came back gradually and now has fully returned.  
I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Drink lots of fluids and rest up. Glad to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

You can also take Quercetin (a different form of hydroxychloroquine, available over the counter) plus zinc. Very helpful.

Added to correct: Quercetin does a similar thing as hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2022)

I had a continuous runny nose for one day. The next day, I was tested. Result: negative.


----------



## Michael Z (Jan 23, 2022)

Today I have not taken any ibuprofen or Tylenol and am doing OK. First day for that!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 23, 2022)

Lara said:


> Many members gave a sad face reaction but I'd be
> happy if I got Covid and only suffered mild symptoms.
> Because...then you'd be immune to Covid!!
> 
> ...


I had Covid in early December. Had a slight runny nose for one day only. A cough,chills and body aches (not severe at all) one night. No fever and no headache. Then I lost my sense of smell. The only reason I went to the doc to get tested was because I had a procedure scheduled in a couple of days and I wanted to cancel if I was positive. I came back positive. I already knew though because I did a rapid test at home and that was positive as well.


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

And ... after this comes natural immunity.

I'm pretty impressed with my immune system.


----------



## win231 (Jan 23, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I had a continuous runny nose for one day. The next day, I was tested. Result: negative.


I had a sore toe for one day.  The next day I tested negative for soreness.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 23, 2022)

One of my grand daughters, her husband and infant son are all covid positive ATM. They report aches and pains, cough and runny nose. They are beginning to feel better after just a few days, including the two year old. Everyone except the boy is vaccinated so I'm guessing that helps.

Still, it is good to track the symptoms because the Delta strain was characterised by rapid decline requiring hospitalisation when it hit the lungs. Delta has been overtaken by Omicron but it is still out there in the community.


----------



## Jace (Jan 23, 2022)

Devi said:


> You can also take Quercetin (a different form of hydroxychloroquine, available over the counter) plus zinc. Very helpful.


I take that,..so far...

Hope...those not well...will be soon.


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

Jace said:


> I take that,..so far...
> 
> Hope...those not well...will be soon.


Excellent. I take them both as well, although I had Covid a couple of years ago. Still, they make me actually feel better than usual. Couldn't hurt!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2022)

I hope you feel better soon, please take care.


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

Added to correct (from my post #17 above):

You can also take Quercetin (which does the same thing as hydroxychloroquine, and available over the counter) plus zinc. Very helpful.

When you take Quercetin with zinc, it's the zinc that whacks out the virus.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Glad you are on the mend Michael. My wife and I have had a week of the runs and stomach upset. Drinking lots of liquids and eating light foods. Our Covid test kits should be here soon, although I don’t think it’s Covid. No fever


i did not have fever,but had all the other symptoms.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2022)

Found this online. I asked can one have Covid without a fever? Fits us to a tee.
Yes, you can be infected with the coronavirus and have a cough or other symptoms with no fever, or a very low-grade one, especially in the first few days. Keep in mind that it is also possible to have COVID-19 with minimal or even no symptoms at all.Dec 8, 2021
Symptoms may include: fever or chills; cough; shortness of breath; fatigue; muscle and body aches; headache; new loss of taste or smell; sore throat; congestion or runny nose; nausea or vomiting; diarrhea.


----------



## Michael Z (Jan 26, 2022)

Well, my daughter tested positive in a rapid test today. She lives at home so I would assume I had Covid as well.  I am feeling fine now, and the strange alteration of the vinegar taste seems to be almost over as well - ketchup tastes almost normal now.


----------

